
Show HN: 3-D engine powering my personal website - dougk16
http://dougkoellmer.com
======
dougk16
We all have one of these projects, wanting to finish that One Last Thing
before showing anybody. But I just looked and my last commit was 9 months ago.
I'd love to be able to work on it more but you know, kids, life, money. Mostly
have to make it more mobile-friendly but it's a pretty solid version of what I
originally set out to do. Enjoy!

[https://github.com/dougkoellmer/swarm](https://github.com/dougkoellmer/swarm)

(TIP: visit a bunch of different cells then hammer the browser back
button...still entertains me for some reason).

------
alttab
Unsure of what the goal was, here is my objective reaction:

\- Navigation was a mystery. How is creations different from software? What is
precisouses? I have to click to truly know.

\- The site is almost 90% layout and navigation, with maybe 10% from content.
I spent most of my time fiddling with the moving menus than I did learning
anything about you.

\- The additional backwards, up, forward navigation seemed confusing and
unnecessary if you went through the trouble of implementing pushState, which
you did.

\- Copy and paste didn't work anywhere

The node navigation and geometry seems pretty cool, but it probably has more
practical applications than a personal website. Content-wise, what I saw could
have been better represented as a feed.

~~~
dougk16
My website itself is just peacock feathers.

The engine/CMS powering it is the more interesting part and I agree has other
applications. Thanks for the feedback.

------
cdvonstinkpot
The backend appears to have far more potential than is being utilized here.
Nice work, though! Impressive.

~~~
dougk16
Indeed there are many possible applications. One is an interactive e-book
reader that solves the spatial awareness problem of reading technical material
in a digital format.

Demo: [http://eagrereader.appspot.com/](http://eagrereader.appspot.com/)

